# Anyone looking for a Bowfishing boat?



## BlazinArrow (Nov 27, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone was looking for a turn key bowfishing boat. I may know where one is


----------



## stonejs1 (Oct 14, 2008)

What's the price??


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Always looking...dreaming really... :-?


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

If I remember right, he wanted like $4500-$5000 for it, but I'm not really sure. It's a great set up! I'd love to have it as my rig!


----------

